# F.A.O KDS Detailing meet attendees..



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

evening chaps :wave:
fellow DW member and KDS meet attendee, Rich (kobeone) has come up with the idea of having some lanyards made for those attending, instead of the marker pen and sticky label route for names. these are way cooler imo 

basically, this thread is to gauge interest from those attending to see if its worth-while doing or not. we are looking at having some text added to the strap part, along the lines of 'KDS meet 01/04/12', just to give something for you to take away from the meet (as well as a boot full of detailing goodies )

price-wise, we are looking at around £1.70 each, in a choice of colours.

let's see what interest there is 

kev


----------



## dodd87 (May 22, 2011)

I'll be up for that. Definitely a nice little touch.

Matt


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

im in... i wouldnt mind one.. even if i didnt attend i could still use it


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

if this goes ahead, chances are they'll be dished out on the day to save postage. keeps the costs down a wee bit


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

I reckon you need a semi duplicate post in the suggestions box Kev, as I reckon DW lanyards and member cards could go down well, you know, so we can identify our kind at shows and what not


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Ye', stick me down for two. :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nick.s said:


> I reckon you need a semi duplicate post in the suggestions box Kev, as I reckon DW lanyards and member cards could go down well, you know, so we can identify our kind at shows and what not


think something like that got tried ages ago and it all went a bit sour...


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> think something like that got tried ages ago and it all went a bit sour...


Fair play:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

we'll see how this goes first, and and go from there


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

im up for one of these kev


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

nick.s said:


> I reckon you need a semi duplicate post in the suggestions box Kev, as I reckon DW lanyards and member cards could go down well, you know, so we can identify our kind at shows and what not


I had already gone down this route with Mark (Viper) and quite understandably he has not allowed the use of DW logo due to past issues. These lanyards are gonna be one offs to this event as it is not a DW event rather a detailing day with KDS. More of a souvenir for the day but could be used for other events to help recognise members. :thumb:


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

I am trying to arrange a sample of the lanyard to post a pic on this thread so you can all see what they will look like. Ill be printing the name tags myself and will use all forum names. Should be a nice touch for what will be a great day for all :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cheers Rich, keep us posted


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

count me in


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Go on then!!


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

Yep, me as well. I'll take one. Like the idea of that


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I bet people will spot me


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Sounds like a great idea :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

J1ODY A said:


> I bet people will spot me


you coming along then?


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

i have the excuse of 3 kids for being up this early on a Saturday, whats yours Kev!!! when you getting the new wheels then? Id love to come but as mentioned before, cant afford to committ to anything at the moment incase business comes in!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

just don't let Cullers collect the money! :lol:



:tumbleweed:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

peanut1 said:


> i have the excuse of 3 kids for being up this early on a Saturday, whats yours Kev!!! when you getting the new wheels then? Id love to come but as mentioned before, cant afford to committ to anything at the moment incase business comes in!


work 
well, I say 'work', the printers went haywire overnight so ive got no order picking to do. hogging a heater instead 
-8c this morning


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

oh, and im finalising the car deal today, will find out when hand over is too


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Cool!! I am working too but also debating wether i hard enough to brave the cold and go wash the freelander is its turned a kind of white??!!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> you coming along then?


More than likely buddy 

Good call Cuey


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> just don't let Cullers collect the money! :lol:
> 
> :tumbleweed:


Nope that would be my job........ just pay to my dogs account in monaco please! :thumb:

Yours sincerely

'Arry


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Fine with me mate!!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Kobeone said:


> Nope that would be my job........ just pay to my dogs account in monaco please! :thumb:
> 
> Yours sincerely
> 
> 'Arry


Or paypal to [email protected]


----------



## Gully (Dec 17, 2011)

Im up for this:thumb: Nice touch guys!

I did see the other thread about the day but haven't added my name there but I will be attending


----------



## rotdot (Nov 30, 2008)

Great effort! I'd like one.:thumb:


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm well up for that, £1.70 is nothing and for having a little momento of the day :thumb:


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

Me too... Count me in....


----------



## afry (May 28, 2010)

Me also please.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

adlem said:


> I'm well up for that, £1.70 is nothing and for having a little momento of the day :thumb:


I was going to spend more than that at the burger van :thumb:


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Like J1ody there's always food required, but I'm not one for having things around my neck.

Fish


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

why am I not suprised? :lol:
ive added you to the list btw Jody


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Kev, - stick me down for one pls - ta

:thumb:


----------



## brobbo (Oct 19, 2007)

sounds like a great idea


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Fish said:


> Like J1ody there's always food required, but I'm not one for having things around my neck.
> 
> Fish


don't _have_ to wear it


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Go on then :thumb:


----------



## BenSchultzGSi (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm up for it


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Quick update, i should be receiving some samples so will get up a pic ASAP then ill start organising colours and payment in readiness so watch this space! Good to see plenty of interest so thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cheers Rich, look forward to seeing the samples


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I think its a good idea , I'm looking forward to the meet . I must 
Stay away from the dodo stand and the burger wagons lol


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

best leave your wallet at home then :lol:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm gonna put a bit of money aside a week until the day so I 
Can get a dodo drying towel
And some red mist and and and lol . only thing I'm worried about is 
Just how poor my cars gonna look against all the crazy shiney cars !


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

would'nt worry too much tbh - im picking my new car up (see avatar) this saturday, chances are it'll get glazed and sealed for now and thats it, really needs correcting but that'll be after ive had various other things sorted first. so the co-organiser and DW Mod's car will be far from perfect! :lol:
saying that, the interior is spotless


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> would'nt worry too much tbh - im picking my new car up (see avatar) this saturday, chances are it'll get glazed and sealed for now and thats it, really needs correcting but that'll be after ive had various other things sorted first. so the co-organiser and DW Mod's car will be far from perfect! :lol:
> saying that, the interior is spotless


what sort of excuse is *THAT* !!!! :lol:

Well at least you've finally seen sense and swapped to the VTEC side :devil:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ads2k said:


> what sort of excuse is *THAT* !!!! :lol:
> 
> Well at least you've finally seen sense and swapped to the VTEC side :devil:


:lol:
my wallet loves me for it!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

i love vtec my mate has an s2000 very impressive , also driven the civic type r i like them to


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

indeed, itching to get my Civic now (will be on saturday), my mates S2000 is pretty tail-happy :lol:


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

*Its been a while....*

Good Evening fellow DW'ers

First of all I must apologise for my lack of responses in regard to the lanyards that i have been arranging, I have been waiting for an example and have also returned to work after 3 months off with a bad back!! I am pleased to announce that the wait is over and received the example today.........









I think looks great and the material is like a sort of silky ribbon. I will create Name badges for those who want one and will hand out on the day.
With regards to payment, Ill leave the image on till the end of the week to fully gauge interest then ill arrange payment details through paypal gift if everyone is up for it?

So come on, get a momento from what will be a great day for all :thumb:

Thanks

Rich


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

They look very nice Rich :thumb:


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Im gonna donate the example to Kelly, as its his day!!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Very nice. I'll take one. :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I mind ages ago we were going to get DW lanyards... wonder if that can be re-ignited


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Spoony said:


> I mind ages ago we were going to get DW lanyards... wonder if that can be re-ignited


Viper will need to authorise due to the **** up from before!!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

they look good Rich, will get a thread up soon to get names of those after one (and sort the readies out obviously )


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

They look good... Defo count me in....!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Yep I'm in :thumb:


----------



## dodd87 (May 22, 2011)

I'm in!


----------

